# Schools in Saudia Arabia- Al Khobar



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am considering education/teaching jobs in Saudi Arabia. There's one school called Bayan Garden School, which has positions and seem interested. Does anyone have actual experience in this school or other school in Saudi Arabia. Please first hand experience. Ive seen a lot of post about things people have heard, but I'm really hoping to hear from people who have taught/worked in this school. However, I'm am open to information about people you know who've worked there. 

Also, any information about Al Khobar would be helpful as well. Many of the post are old.


----------



## Ricko92 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey hey, 

Lived in khobar around 11 years ago and I went to BISAK (British international school of al khobar). Great private school, should check it out! 

There's rashid mall if I remember correctly which is good for food an shopping. 
Best thing to do is drive to Bahrain for the weekend! Lived there for 7 years, best time of my life! 

Need anything specific just ask 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Ricko92 said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Lived in khobar around 11 years ago and I went to BISAK (British international school of al khobar). Great private school, should check it out!
> 
> ...



Cool. I'll look into the school. I may have already sent them my CV---actually, no I didnt. i sent it to the one in Riyadh. 

But, what's the process in going to Bahrain? I've been wanting to do more research about the passport/iqama/exit-entry visas, etc...it seems complicated


----------



## Ricko92 (Apr 25, 2012)

Going to Bahrain from khobar is very easy. Drive over the causeway and get a visa on the way, like when you go to a tollbooth! It's very cheap, less than 10 bucks, an you can stay in Bahrain for the weekend! Just keep an eye out on what time you drive over, 500,000 people from Saudi go over every weekend so can be pretty chaotic! And don't forget women can't drive in Saudi so you might have to get a bus over 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## leedrury (Apr 27, 2012)

You need a valid exit re entry visa to leave saudi as well as getting an entry visa to other countrys on the way

By the way i work at the british school in riyadh and love it let me know if you have any questions about saudi. I have only visited kohbar once but it seems lovely


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I heard that you have to have a valid exit visa. Also, that one can get a multiple entry/exit visa. 

Can someone clarify the process. I heard employers keep your passport and issue an iqama (work visa, right?). Can you keep your passport and iqama? Also, do you need your passport to go to bahrain or just the iqama and exit/entry visa??


----------



## Ricko92 (Apr 25, 2012)

Check out this link that should clarify the situation.

www
evisa
gov.bh/

I think you can find all the information you need there  

If you need any info on Bahrain like best places to drink and eat or what to see, just ask  I fly back about twice a year so I'm pretty updated too haha  

Hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

